# 100% FREE Aquarium Maintenance Program



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I want to share this with all my friends here.

It's made by a company called Current-USA which makes all types of hardware for our fish tanks. My metal halide lighting on my 75G reef is made by them. Quality company and now they are giving us this free software to help us keep up with our tanks.

Contrary to the name this program will work for any size tank. Not just for nanos.

Give it a try.... You will love it.

http://www.current-usa.com/nanoplanner.html

You must have Yahoo! Widgets installed to use this program. Available Here: http://widget.yahoo.com/

I hope you all enjoy this free gift.


----------

